# ترانيم باللغة الفرنسية مع الكلمات



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أغسطس 2011)

*†*
*مجموعة ترانيم كتيييييرة باللغة الفرنسية 
و بعد كل مجموعة ترانيم هيكون فى ملف وورد مكتوبة فيه الكلمات 
و شكرا للعضو المبارك النشيط جدا اخونا abotarbo لانه صاحب الفكرة *

*A- ترانيم حسب الموضوع*

*1- ترانيم عن الكنيسة*
*(* [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans serif]*L'Eglise  )*​

*[FONT=&quot]Mon Eglise Copte*​http://www.mediafire.com/?k1fb1foa856y6xq​ *[FONT=&quot]كنيستي القبطية*​​ 
*[FONT=&quot]Mon Eglise*​http://www.mediafire.com/?y5lo27cra2yji50​ *[FONT=&quot]كنيستي ارجولك*​

*[FONT=&quot]Mère*​*[FONT=&quot] des Martyrs*​http://www.mediafire.com/?ofv3zaf2qvvq85g​ *[FONT=&quot]أعروس الفادي القبطية[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]Comme l’oiseau[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]زي العصفور[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Nous les fils de ces héros[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لينا جدود شجعان[/FONT]*

*ملف وورد به كلمات الترانيم 
للتحميل* :17_1_33[1]: 

*يتبــــــــــــــع*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أغسطس 2011)

*2- ترانيم عن الميلاد*
*(* [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans serif]*Noël )

*​*L’Ange dit à Marie*​ *[FONT=&quot]جاء جاء الملاك*​​ 
*[FONT=&quot]Enfants de Lumière[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ايا مؤمنين[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Ecoutez chants et louanges[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]رن صوت في الاعالي[/FONT]*
​ *[FONT=&quot]Doux Jésus[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيحبنا بيعزنا[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
Levez-vous bergers[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]يا رعاة من النوم[/FONT]*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]Une étoile brillait[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نجم يضئ فى وسط الظلام[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]La nuit de Noël[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ليلة الميلاد[/FONT]* 

*[FONT=&quot]Dans la paisible étable[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى جو المذود الهادى[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Gloire à Dieu[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فى العلى لله المجد[/FONT]*​ 
* تحميل ملف وورد الكلمات *
:36_1_66:

*يتــــــــبع*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أغسطس 2011)

*[FONT=&quot]3- ترانيم عن الصليب
**(*​*La                                  Croix)*[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica,sans serif]

​*[FONT=&quot]O Jésus*​http://www.mediafire.com/?mfrwc1zgisbqal8​ *[FONT=&quot]وا حبيبى *​​ 
*[FONT=&quot]L’Histoire d’Amour*​http://www.mediafire.com/?m29s9il0zm26fcg​ *[FONT=&quot]قصة الحب العجيب*​​ 
*[FONT=&quot]Là-haut sur la croix*​http://www.mediafire.com/?2fxjtrmbx1gt54s​ *[FONT=&quot]فى حزن شديد*​


*[FONT=&quot]Au pied de Ta Croix*​http://www.mediafire.com/?akbemld7kxbgez1​ *[FONT=&quot]خلينى قرب الصليب

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Toi qui possédais mon âme[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا من احتويتنى

[/FONT]* *[FONT=&quot]Vers Ta Croix[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الى الصليب انظر[/FONT]*​ 
*ملف وورد كلمات الترانيم*
:sami73:

*يتبــــــــــع*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------

